# fatty at the stans.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this fatty my boy just caught. Ive been after these **** things for about 10 hours since ice off he goes out and catches this one it 15 mins.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
That's what it's all about, isn't it!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It sure is. Funny thing is he caught it trying for carp off a piece of raw chicken... Who Knew!!!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> It sure is. Funny thing is he caught it trying for carp off a piece of raw chicken... Who Knew!!!!


Thanks for the invite!!!! WTH???

Just kidding. Good to see that they are eating...

I'll be out soon.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The invite is for 3 70's in a row. :wink: I'm getting a new boat so give me a hollar when it warms up. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, way to go there young man.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like the boy is outfishing his old man.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's definitely good to see the fish eating now! Bring on the warm weather!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe this is the year that I will finally catch my 8+ pound bucketmouth. I can already feel the addiction starting to creep through my veins again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Your kid rules! He caught you a delicious bass.

Now he's gonna school you at teatherball.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully he has the Super Bass-O-Matic 76 and mastery of the phrase "MMM that's good bass!" to go along w/ the catch.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We don't dare to eat fish out of that lake.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish, what a lucky boy... thanks for sharing


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah.....Thanks.....ex-buddy !!!

Don't let cheech out there...he'll use a _fly_ pole.... _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I never did like fly fisher men much. _(O)_


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

you guys friggin kidding me. I get on that water when I SAY SO... those bass eat my flies when I SAY SO... They like the mouse... moocher... the skimmy frog... etc. Only found in Cheech's basement.

If you ain't tossin flies, well. You ain't tossin flies. Catch them how you may. It's all fun.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That look on the kids face is priceless.... its like he's thinking.... WTH? I think he's just as surprised as you that he caught that nice bass. Funny stuff... glad somebody is getting into the bass....


----------

